
The World’s Best Athletes Are Now Better at Shooting - onetimemanytime
https://www.wsj.com/articles/nba-bubble-shooting-soccer-empty-stadiums-11596539693
======
onetimemanytime
_" NBA players are making a higher percentage of their free throws and hitting
corner 3-pointers at rates the league has never seen. Soccer players are
striking dead balls more precisely than they did before the pandemic. Without
the distraction of screaming fans, one part of their games seems to have
improved: shooting."_

